# Apparence Mac OS X TIGER



## Mike_p687 (14 Juillet 2007)

Salut à tous ceux qui me liront 

Voilà j'ai quelques questions sur l'apparence de Mac OS X TIGER...
Je voudrais savoir pk il n'y a plus le theme : Blue (pomme bleu liquide et spotlight auss et tous les boutons BLEUS (pas vert jaune rouge) et comment le récupérer ? 

Et aussi, si on peut rendre le dock plus opaque...cest-à-dire que le dock soit bleu clair mais pas transparent... où est-ce qu'on peut régler ca ? PAS DANS LES PREFERENCES DOCK EN TOUS CAS !!!

Et alors aussi dans iTunes, j'ai la tte derniere version (7.3.1) et normalement quand je sélectionne musique ou films ca doit etre noir mais c toujours bleu (et pas bleu liquide : bleu comme la pomme et spotlight)

Merci pour ces précisions


----------



## divoli (14 Juillet 2007)

Attention, MooMoon va répondre. Parce que moi, je n'ai rien compris... 

Aller MooMoon, envoie la sauce.


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juillet 2007)

Pour l'aspect "bleu" d'OS X, tu as du modifier le th&#232;me en "graphite" sans faire attention => Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;me>Apparence

Le dock => NON, d'ailleurs le souhait est g&#233;n&#233;ralement de le rendre plus transparent.

iTunes => la s&#233;lection en noir est venue avec la version 7, elle ne faisait pas l'unanimit&#233;, moi-m&#234;me je ne l'appr&#233;ciais que mod&#233;r&#233;ment. En revenant au bleu, iTunes 7.3 rejoint ce qui se fait dans iPhoto et ce n'est pas plus mal.


----------



## Mike_p687 (14 Juillet 2007)

... 

Ben tu ne connais pas l'apparence *Aqua* ? non ? Ben je la trouve pas sur Tiger... j'ai juste bkeu ou graphite

je pense que j'ai trouvé pour iTunes...passons 

Sinon pour le dock ?

merci :azn:
​


----------



## divoli (14 Juillet 2007)

Ah oui, c'est tellement b&#234;te que je n'y avais m&#234;me pas pens&#233;. 

Je crois que Mike va r&#233;pondre. Mike, c'est &#224; toi. 


Edit: oups, trop tard...


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juillet 2007)

Bleu ou Graphite, c'est toujours Aqua, qui n'est pas une apparence mais une interface graphique, l'aspect visuel général d'OS X et son organisation (les menus, sous-menus, fenêtres, etc...).


----------



## bompi (14 Juillet 2007)

Tout &#231;a est mieux, bien au frais, dans le forum customisation ...


----------



## two (14 Juillet 2007)

pour le dock : si cleardock est utilis&#233; par la majorit&#233; pour &#233;claircir le dock il peut AUSSI etre utilis&#233; pour le rendre plus opaque et pour lui donner de la couleur...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2007)

Pour avoir les boutons bleu tu dois utiliser un thème comme Aqua Extreme.


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juillet 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Pour avoir les boutons bleu tu dois utiliser un th&#232;me comme Aqua Extreme.


Cela est-il compatible avec un Mac Intel ?

Les commentaires de cette version d&#233;j&#224; tr&#232;s ancienne (mars 2006 et 10.4.5) semblent indiquer le contraire et l'analyse du contenu du paquet d'installation ne me laisse rien pr&#233;sager de bon &#224; ce sujet...


----------

